# ZK Baden-Württemberg



## fischkopf (18. Mai 2004)

Hallo! 

Wollte mal fragen, welches Thema ihr bei der ZK Deutsch genommen habt!

Und wie es bei euch so gelaufen ist!


----------



## altersalat (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: ZK Baden-Württemberg*

Na der Text mit dem Verrückten war doch super.


----------



## altersalat (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: ZK Baden-Württemberg*

Gibts hier überhaupt 10.Klässler aus BW außer uns beiden, fischkopp?


----------



## Julian (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: ZK Baden-Württemberg*

ich habis dahin noch n jahr zu leben.#v


----------



## altersalat (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: ZK Baden-Württemberg*

Ach es war eigentlich ganz locker.


----------



## Julian (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: ZK Baden-Württemberg*

wenn du meine rechtschreibung und handschrift kennen würdest...


----------



## altersalat (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: ZK Baden-Württemberg*

Von mir kannste wahrscheinlich auch nix lesen. Is auch besser so.


----------



## fischkopf (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: ZK Baden-Württemberg*

Bei mir wars auch ganz locker! Aufsicht hat geschlafen und mein Freund und ich haben Argumente ausgetauscht! (er hatte Thema 1!!)

War schon nach 1,5 h  fertig und hatte danach irrelange pause bis 12!
Wetter war toll und alle haben schon an die Ferien gedacht!
WEnn jetzt noch ne gute Note kommt! Bin ich zufrieden!


----------



## tobiN (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: ZK Baden-Württemberg*

ich hab auch die ZK geschrieben. Ich hab den Benimmunterricht genommen. War an Anfang etwas unsicher, weil beide Erörrterungen dialektisch waren.
Lief dann aber genz gut


----------



## fischkopf (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: ZK Baden-Württemberg*

Viel glück allen für 1. Fremdsprache!


----------



## altersalat (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: ZK Baden-Württemberg*

Oh man ich muss noch Latein lernen(ja Latein)


----------



## fischkopf (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: ZK Baden-Württemberg*

Dann viel Spaß!!!!! (Bei mir macht Englisch lernen Spaß! Ist ja nicht für die Schule, sondern fürs nächste Jahr!)


----------

